# Harley - lost to heat while in car



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/dmr/index.php/2012/08/31/des-moines-police-dog-dies-in-hot-car/


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Sorry. this was a repost.. I missed this.

If a moderator sees this, please delete the topic.

Thanks,

Craig


----------

